# nForce Treiber als Modul für 2.4er Kernel kompilieren?



## Badmaster (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche umbedingt für einen 2.4.22-1.2115.nptl kernel die treiber von nForce als modul kompiliert, damit ich diese dann in den Kernel laden kann.


Treiber: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.23.html
Kernel Sources: ftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/pub/linux/drivers/linux-ntfs/kernel-source-2.4.22-1.2115.nptl.i386.rpm

Meine Kernel Kompilierungskenntnisse sind etwas eingerostet. Folgendes habe ich versucht:
symlink /usr/src/linux auf die extrahierten dateien aus dem Kernel Sources rpm.
dann versuchen die Source Files im RHEL3_U7 Verzeichnis des Treiberarchivs zu kompilieren.
Das gibt allerdings nur massig fehler :-(

Meine Frage ist also:
Ist es überhaupt möglich die Treiber als Modul zu kompilieren, denn im Readme wird einzig die variante erwähnt wie man einen kernel mit den source files neu kompiliert.
Dies ist zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt leider nicht möglich, da es sich um einen speziellen kernel handelt dessen quelltext mir derzeit nicht vorliegen - einzig die Versionsnummer.

Wenn dies Möglich sein sollte, wie? 

Vielen dank im Voraus!

Gruss,
- BM


----------



## Laudian (9. Juli 2008)

Sollte machbar sein, das als Modul zu kompilieren ... allerdings musst du dafuer erst die Header des Kernels kompilieren mit einem "make mrproper" . Wenn du den Source fuer den Kernel nicht hast wird das schwer, ausser RH liefert die aus. 

Wenn der Source vom Kernel, die Header und der Source fuer das Modul da sind, sollte das eigentlich laufen ...


----------



## Badmaster (9. Juli 2008)

Laudian hat gesagt.:


> Sollte machbar sein, das als Modul zu kompilieren ... allerdings musst du dafuer erst die Header des Kernels kompilieren mit einem "make mrproper" . Wenn du den Source fuer den Kernel nicht hast wird das schwer, ausser RH liefert die aus.
> 
> Wenn der Source vom Kernel, die Header und der Source fuer das Modul da sind, sollte das eigentlich laufen ...



sollte: ja. nur die frage ist: wie? (genau) :suspekt:


----------

